# Another new construction - done



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanted to post a recently finished home we did. Did the beams, wall paint, ceiling paint, doors, etc. Was uhm....fun, that's for sure.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Very professional. Nice work and thanks for the post.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like the Flintstones house )


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work. I personally think the colors they picked are horrible especially in the kitchen but hey to each is own.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Once the human element is incorporated, I believe this house will be a really fun place to live!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You did a great job WC.

I would agree about the kitchen colors being a bit "different". Also, the ceiling designs in both rooms seems at odds with the otherwise southwestern look of the home.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> You did a great job WC.
> 
> I would agree about the kitchen colors being a bit "different". Also, the ceiling designs in both rooms seems at odds with the otherwise southwestern look of the home.


Good point. I can see the inconsistency now. But since there is no going back to redesigning, what would help to bring the ceiling together with the rest of the design? I'm thinking maybe an accent color on one of those soffits.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Good point. I can see the inconsistency now. But since there is no going back to redesigning, what would help to bring the ceiling together with the rest of the design? I'm thinking maybe an accent color on one of those soffits.


I think I'd go the opposite direction and paint the ceilings the same color as the walls. It would deemphasise the ceilings a bit and be one less color in the mix - especially in the kitchen.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I think I'd go the opposite direction and paint the ceilings the same color as the walls. It would deemphasise the ceilings a bit and be one less color in the mix - especially in the kitchen.


*I UNFRIEND YOU!*, and will never return to PT. Except to stalk you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> *I UNFRIEND YOU!*, and will never return to PT. Except to stalk you.


lol - it doesn't work that way… none of this works that way!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

haha agreed. i didn't pick ANY of the colors. 

This is what happens when artistic Connecticut meets southwest. lol


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, when I lived in s.e. AZ. it always made me laugh how out of state people would go crazy with the "south west" look that locals don't have and laugh at. Esp. the kitchen cabinets. The furniture stores love newcomers when they get all new stuff. Hey Wood how long did it take you to get tired of the coyote with the bandana?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> haha agreed. i didn't pick ANY of the colors.
> 
> This is what happens when *artistic Connecticut meets southwest*. lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2WaOmyS53c

Your work looks fine though.


----------

